# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1С 7.7 нет пункта Перемещение материалов

## UncleD

Приветствую и надеюсь на совет
Работает бухгалтерия с двумя базами:
1) Одна из них 7.7 Предприятие 7.70.653
2) Другая Сельскохозяйственное предприятие от Рарус

Так вот, если выполнить "Журналы -> Учет материалов - > Открыть любой документ о Поступлении материалов - > Действие -> Ввести на основании", то в сельхозе можно будет выбрать пункт Перемещение материалов, а в Предприятии такого нет, хотя и натыкаюсь на его описание в разных статьях. 

С чем такое может быть связанно и как его туда пихнуть, если это возможно?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую и надеюсь на совет
> Работает бухгалтерия с двумя базами:
> 1) Одна из них 7.7 Предприятие 7.70.653
> 2) Другая Сельскохозяйственное предприятие от Рарус
> 
> Так вот, если выполнить "Журналы -> Учет материалов - > Открыть любой документ о Поступлении материалов - > Действие -> Ввести на основании", то в сельхозе можно будет выбрать пункт Перемещение материалов, а в Предприятии такого нет, хотя и натыкаюсь на его описание в разных статьях. 
> 
> С чем такое может быть связанно и как его туда пихнуть, если это возможно?


В типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет не предусмотрен ввод документа "ТребованиеНакладная" (Перемещение материалов) на основании других документов. 
Чтобы не вносить изменения в конфигурацию, предлагаю воспользоваться обработкой https://infostart.ru/public/21126/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4md6/Su33cGUph

----------

UncleD (11.11.2020)

----------


## UncleD

Благодарю. Примерно это и хотели.

----------

